

Imagine Our Mind Without Bounds - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/05/28/imagine-our-mind-without-bounds/

======
messel
Yup, realize I went way way way too far on this what if scenario but it was
infectious. Couldn't stop dreaming up potential paths for extension of our
minds beyond our noggins.

